# Pokémon: Ameisen sollen nach Pokémon benannt werden, Wissenschaftler lassen via Internet abstimmen



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pokémon: Ameisen sollen nach Pokémon benannt werden, Wissenschaftler lassen via Internet abstimmen*

						Forscher des japanischen Okinawa Institute of Science wollen fünf neu entdeckte Ameisenarten nach Pokémon benennen. Welche Namen letztlich genutzt werden, soll das Internet entscheiden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pokémon: Ameisen sollen nach Pokémon benannt werden, Wissenschaftler lassen via Internet abstimmen*


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pokémon: Ameisen sollen nach Pokémon benannt werden, Wissenschaftler lassen via Internet abstimmen*

Die armen Ameisen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pokémon: Ameisen sollen nach Pokémon benannt werden, Wissenschaftler lassen via Internet abstimmen*

Tja, irgendwann gehen einem nunmal die (Nach-)Namen oder Erdtteile aus, nach denen man die Viecher benennen kann. Besser Pokemon als Fußballspieler oder ähnlicher Kappes


----------



## pizzazz (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Pokémon: Ameisen sollen nach Pokémon benannt werden, Wissenschaftler lassen via Internet abstimmen*

himmel, ja sind denn die barbapappas und die wombles schon alle durch?


----------

